# Possible for someone to send mails and change the sent date?



## davidH132467 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi

is it possible if someone got access to a yahoo email account or something simmilar to send a mail and make it look in that account that it was sent at another time?


If anyone can help me id be eternaly gratefull.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I highly doubt it, the date/time sent will be taken off the server.


----------



## davidH132467 (Jan 22, 2008)

what if they have alot of knowledge and hacking programs or whatever you would call it?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

They would still need to access the server to change the time.


----------



## davidH132467 (Jan 22, 2008)

would it be possible to change mails that have already been sent and recieved?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

No as they are already downloaded to your PC


----------



## davidH132467 (Jan 22, 2008)

i mean on a online email provider such as yahoo


----------

